# Florida Camping Ideas



## TommyG265 (Jan 14, 2010)

We are trying to book our camping for spring break and wanted to know where some of the best camping sites are in florida. we are located in palm beach county, and have done most of the camp sites here. we are camping with 4 couples and children from toddler to teenager.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

We are traveling at the moment and just spent 5 weeks in Florida.

We had fun at Jetty Park, Cape Canaveral - the cruise ships pass there and there is a quick walk to a huge beach, our kids loved the playground.
We camped at Key Largo: John Pennecamp State Park, great snorkeling, warm water.
Fort De Soto near St Petersburg was a great location but can be hard to get into. We stayed at the KOA in St Petes, kind of a dodgy area but fun banana bikes and a heated pool, pancake breakfast, organized volleyball etc.
We didn't camp on Sanibel Island, looked at the cg though, couldn't get in during Christmas week, but stayed in Fort Myers and that was a good location for seeing lots of things.
Further up on the panhandle is the beautiful Topsail Hill Preserve SP - beautiful beaches.
We stayed in Flamingo in the Everglades and while this is a good location for everything the NP has to offer, the mosquitoes were totally awful!
If you were to go further up the East Coast, a lot of people recommend St Augustine SP and further up in Georgia, we liked Jekyll Island.

We met a lot of people who only stay at State Parks and Florida has MANY! So, I would suggest checking the SP website to see what's within your driving range.

Hope you have a great week, we're planning to be in the Grand Canyon over Spring Break, hoping there's warm weather, Ali


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I can also put in a plug for John Pennekamp. We didn't stay there, but did stop to check it out. We went all the way to Key West, but I don't think I'd want to do that over spring break. Also, check out Bahai Honda, which is about half way down the keys -- Big Pine Key I believe.

On the way up the west coast, we stayed at Koreshan State Park. Close to the Everglades and Ft Myers. Worst problem with the park is that it can be very tight to get into. It was built in the 60's and the roads are narrow and lined wall-to-wall with trees. All sites are back-in.


----------



## TommyG265 (Jan 14, 2010)

BritsOnTour said:


> We are traveling at the moment and just spent 5 weeks in Florida.
> 
> We had fun at Jetty Park, Cape Canaveral - the cruise ships pass there and there is a quick walk to a huge beach, our kids loved the playground.
> We camped at Key Largo: John Pennecamp State Park, great snorkeling, warm water.
> ...


Thank you for the options, I have been reading your blogs about your trip and it sounds so exciting! Flamingo Is a great place to fish, but way too buggy to camp. we love the keys and may try there.


----------



## TommyG265 (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. we may settle on something in the Orlando area. we had also thought about Ft. Desoto, but there was a list of rules stating that there was no alcohol allowed. not sure how much that is enforced, but what is camping without a few toddies? also the 10pm quiet time can be scary depending on how strict they are with that.

we stayed at Manatee Hammock last year near Cape Canaveral. we had 5 campers in our group and the security guard there was overbearing. She would hide down the end of the row and then come barreling up on her golf cart and constantly tell us we were too loud and threaten to kick us out. We were just playing cards too with no music.

If you have not already, you should check out the Lion Country Safari KOA in palm beach county. they usually include park admission and the lions roaring at sunrise and sundown is the coolest. The place is very clean and people are super nice.

This is the maiden Voyage of our new Outback so we are hoping to make it a good one! Thanks again for all the replies

Tom & Robin


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

I would go to Wekiwa Springs state park just north of Orlando. Also, book now as everything anywhere near a school holiday books up 11 months in advance. We are heading north to Blythe Island just past the Fl/Ga border close to St. Simon and Jekyll Island. From Vero Beach, Blythe Island is just 3 1/2 hours, so from WPB add another 1 1/2 hour just to be safe. You'll need to catch up sometime with us Florida Outbackers, we have a great time.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

And the Florida Outback group has been know to have a "toddie" or two.


----------



## TommyG265 (Jan 14, 2010)

jcat67 said:


> And the Florida Outback group has been know to have a "toddie" or two.


sounds like a plan. We are heading to river ranch this weekend, the wife is kind enough to tow the boat, so I can do some quality bass fishing, and of course relax with a "toddie" or two


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

jcat67 said:


> And the Florida Outback group has been know to have a "toddie" or two.


Who would you be referring to?


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

River Ranch is nice. I haven't camped there but the DH and CubScouts did tent camping there. The Saturday night rodeo is supposed to be good as well. Have a great weekend!


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Lake Whipoorwill KOA in Orlando is great:
http://www.koa.com/where/fl/09322/
Eric


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

Note to Jimmy,
Is it true that if you have a "Gator" tag on the front of your tow vehicle then you may park in the handicap places ?

BOB { a Nole }


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

sunnybrook29 said:


> Note to Jimmy,
> Is it true that if you have a "Gator" tag on the front of your tow vehicle then you may park in the handicap places ?
> 
> BOB { a Nole }


Hmmm...Who told you that??? I do have a son that attends...yes FSU! I do find it very hard however to put anything Garnet & Gold on my truck. Sorry!

Jimmie { a Gator }


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Go Noles!!!

For the record it was not me.


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

5th Time Around said:


> Go Noles!!!
> 
> For the record it was not me.


Hmmmm.........


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

jcat67 said:


> And the Florida Outback group has been know to have a "toddie" or two.


I have no idea what you are talking about!


----------



## TommyG265 (Jan 14, 2010)

I am a Noles fan that camps with a Gator Fan so I know the Deal. Camped River Ranch this past weekend and it was COLD! fish were not biting either. booked it again for spring break. really love the place.

thanks for all the info!


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Can you write a review of river ranch and maybe post some photos. I remember it being more of a snow bird campground with permanant set ups, but I could be wrong. How much does it cost? Was the rodeo fun?


----------



## TommyG265 (Jan 14, 2010)

I don't really really have any pictures here with me, (at work) but most I took were of us all bundled up and huddled around the camp fire.

It is a snowbird place, but we still always have a blast when we go there. The Rodeo is very entertaining. the kids really liked it. we also played golf, which is nice and cheap. the ladies went on a horseback ride (not as cheap, but allowed us to golf). we also trailered up my bass boat and did some nice fishing. It was very cold, so we only went out twice (2 specs, 1 largemouth). it is nice to be able to park the boat in the water so we can jump in when ever we want.

Being a snowbird haven means that the place is immaculate, so we can never complain about how clean it is. Like I said before, we are going for spring break there and reserved the water spots with docks right at the campsite for $65 a night. (cheaper than Disney!)

If you never have been, you should check it out.


----------

